# wunsch-pc von dell und co.



## schwarzfahrer (4. Juni 2003)

mahlzeit zusammen!

es ist soweit, ich will einen neuen rechner...
...den neuen rechner möchte ich mir zusammenstellen lassen.

bisher war ich nur bei conrad - http://www.conrad.de bzw. http://www.wunsch-pc.de
und bei dell - http://www.dell.de

mit dell habe ich selbst schon erfahrungen und eigentlich gibt es auch keinen grund zur beschwerde, bis auf die preise, das will ich mir im moment nicht leisten.

zu conrad kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur: das sortiment haut einen nicht vom hocker!

am besten wäre es natürlich wenn mir jemand aus eigener erfahrung empfiehlt wo man sich seinen echten *wunsch*-pc zusammenstellen lassen kann.

danke schon im voraus und bevor ichs vergesse, wenn ich mich selbst mit einzelteilen hinsetze endet das in einer katastrophe


----------



## blubber (4. Juni 2003)

Hi,

conrad rate ich ab.
Wieso gehst du nicht persönlich in einen PC Laden like PC-Spezialist (gibts ja in ganz Deutschland !?) und lässt dir einen Rechner zusammenbasteln ? Dort erhälst du auch gleich noch eine ordentliche Beratung (Zumindest bei PC-Spezialist).

bye


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. Juni 2003)

Thx! Aber kann es denn sein das nur Dell als seröser Online-Shop der Rechner zusammenstellt bleibt? Mich würde noch interessieren wieso du von Conrad abräts?

mfG,

SF


----------



## blubber (4. Juni 2003)

weil ich selber schon schlechte Erfahrungen in Sachen Service gemacht habe. Außerdem ist Konrad meiner Meinung nach zu teuer und verkauft gerne noname Produkte.

bye


----------



## Jamonit (7. Juni 2003)

also ich kann nur mindfactory empfehlen, die haben eine relativ große Auswahl und faire Preise. Du kannst dir einfach deinee Komponenten aussuchen und gegen einen geringen Aufpreis von denen Zusammen- und auch Testen lassen. In Sachen Service kann ich auch nur positives berichten. Defekte Teile, die noch Garantie haben, werden sofort kostenlos getauscht.. also ich hab meine PC´s alle von denen..


----------

